# Massendisqualifizierung beim U13 Rennen in Münsingen



## Abi2019 (17. April 2011)

Wer weiß, was gestern in Münsingen schief gelaufen ist? Beim U-13-Rennen sind 10 Starter disqualifiziert worden.


----------



## Cloudt (19. April 2011)

eine neue absurde regelungen vom BDR ist schuld daran.....Erst ab  der U15 darf in diesem Jahr ein Schuh mit fester Verbindung zum Fahrrad gefahren werden, sprich Cleats. Dieses Problem gab es auch schon 30 minuten vorher  mit der U11.

Ich verstehe es nicht, du möchtest diesen Sport professionell halten und dann kommt so ein sch... was soll das? 

Im Fussball darf auch bei den Bambinis schon mit Stollenschuhen gespielt werden!

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDN (19. April 2011)

In den *Rahmenrichtlinien fÃ¼r Mountainbike-SchÃ¼lerwettbewerbe
Ausgabe 03/2010* steht, dass Klickpedalen nur in der U11 und U 9 verboten sind......

4.2 Material
Die Teilnahme ist mit allen funktionstÃ¼chtigen FahrrÃ¤dern mÃ¶glich.
Es dÃ¼rfen keine Klick-Pedalen verwendet werden.
Es gilt grundsÃ¤tzlich Helmpflicht!

FÃ¼r die U13/U15 gilt: 
3.1.3 Material
Ab der Altersklasse U 13 mÃ¼ssen mindestens 26â Mountainbikes verwendet werden, in den Altersklassen U11 und U9 sind kleinere MTBs erlaubt.
FÃ¼r die Altersklassen U 9 bis U 13 wird die maximal mÃ¶gliche Ãbersetzung beschrÃ¤nkt, das grÃ¶Ãte Kettenblatt darf 36 ZÃ¤hne nicht Ã¼bersteigen (Sperre des grÃ¶Ãten Kettenblatts).
Technische Hilfe im Rennen ist erlaubt.

Da verstehe die Disqualifikation wer will, ich nicht!


----------



## Abi2019 (20. April 2011)

Im Netz muss man lange suchen, bis man die Beschränkung mit den 36 Zähnen findet; das man die kleinen Kinderbeine vor Überlastung schonen will, ist grundsätzlich ein guter Gedanke. Das Problem ist, dass man im Handel keine Kurbel findet, bei der das größte Kettenblatt 36 Zähne hat. Die normale Abstufung bei der 3-fach-Kurbel ist 44-32-22. Sicher muss ein 11-12jähriger kein 44er Blatt treten, aber wenn er das größte Blatt sperrt, hat er eben nur 32 und nicht 36 Zähne - das ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Noch sichtbarer wird das Problem, wenn man betrachtet, dass mittlerweile sehr viele Mountainbiker auf 2-fach-Kurbeln umgeschwenkt haben. Hier hat das große Blatt 39, 40 oder 42 Zähne und das kleine 26 oder 28. Da kommt ein Sperren des großen Blattes doch gar nicht in Frage - zumindest nicht, wenn du ernsthaft um die vorderen Plätze mitfahren willst. Komplett wird die Verwirrung aber erst dadurch, dass die Regelung nur für bundesoffene Rennen gilt und bei allen anderen eben nicht. Bei landesoffenen Rennen gilt diese Beschränkung nicht und damit wird der Schutzgedanke meines Erachtens ad absurdum geführt.


----------



## powderJO (20. April 2011)

das diese regelung offensichtlich existiert ist das eine. das andere ist, deswegen kids zu disqualifizieren. die verlieren doch total die lust, wenn sie wegen so was nicht starten dÃ¼rfen oder noch schlimmer â spÃ¤ter aus der wertung fliegen. total bescheuert. 


wÃ¤re schÃ¶n, wenn der bdr wenigstens halb so konsequent gegen doping ins feld ziehen wÃ¼rde wie hier.


----------



## Kastel67 (20. April 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> das diese regelung offensichtlich existiert ist das eine. das andere ist, deswegen kids zu disqualifizieren. die verlieren doch total die lust, wenn sie wegen so was nicht starten dürfen oder noch schlimmer  später aus der wertung fliegen. total bescheuert.
> 
> 
> wäre schön, wenn der bdr wenigstens halb so konsequent gegen doping ins feld ziehen würde wie hier.


 

Aber Jo,

Du kannst doch so einem armen Funktionär doch nicht den Spaß nehmen einen U-13 zur Sau zu machen ... der arme Kerle bekommt zuhause Druck von der Alten und auf der Arbeit macht ihn der Chef runter. Da sollte der Kerl doch zumindest bei einem U-13 mal so richtig einen auf dicke Hose machen können. Der hat doch sonst keine Freude am Leben.

Gruß k67


----------



## dubbel (20. April 2011)

Cloudt schrieb:


> Im Fussball darf auch bei den Bambinis schon mit Stollenschuhen gespielt werden!


ab c-jugend (13/14 jahre)


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. April 2011)

die Beschränkung der Kettenblattgröße wird beispielsweise bei den jungen Fahrern auch im Triathlon praktiziert. Und wer Wettkämpfe fährt wird ja wohl in der Lage sein ein mittleres Kettenblatt zu wechseln und sagt nicht 'oh menno...die kurbel gibt es nur in 44-32-22, das is aber unfair) Wenn das so wäre würde kein Junger mit nem 36 rumfahren das ist aber nicht so.
Wie wäre denn die Entwicklung wenn man sagt, mensch die armen Kinder...jetzt haben sie bzw. ihre rabeneltern schon gegen die reglen verstoßen aber egal...wenn das ok geht, dann nä. we der elektroantrieb oder das kinder-epo...den kids darf man das nicht antun nein zu sagen...

Leute überlegt euch mal was Ihr so von euch gebt...ich kann nur den Kopf schütteln...


----------



## kettenteufel (22. April 2011)

Im Straßenradsport Funktioniert das auch schon seit Jahrzehnten
und auch dort gibt es Serienmässig keine 46ger Kettenblätter

außerdem sind die Übersetzungsregeln International(also UCI)


----------



## C21 (22. April 2011)

Um mal wieder auf die Eingangsfrage zurückzukommen.


> Erst ab der U15 darf in diesem Jahr ein Schuh mit fester Verbindung zum Fahrrad gefahren werden, sprich Cleats. Dieses Problem gab es auch schon 30 minuten vorher mit der U11.



Nachdem ich mich jetzt mehrmals durchs Reglement WB04-2011/Richtlinie 03/2010 gearbeitet habe:

Wie JDN schon zitiert, *gibt es in der U13/15 KEIN Verbot der Klickpedale*!
Diese Einschränkung bezieht sich nur auf U11/U9, siehe 4.2 Material.

Möglicherweise wurde die Richtlinie der XC-Rennen mit der Richtlinie der Trial Veranstaltung verwechselt (sind ja nur ein paar Zeilen unterhalb der XC_Rennen), denn *NUR* in dieser steht unter 3.4.2 "Das Pedalsystem (Bärentatzen/Klickpedal) ist ab der AK U 15 freigestellt, bis U13 einschl. sind keine Klickpedalen erlaubt."

Insofern hätte man diesen Funktionär relativ schnell mit dem Blick in die Richtlinie von seiner Fehlentscheidung "überzeugen" können.
Warum wurde das nicht direkt vor Ort von einem der Anwesenden Erziehungsberechtigten unternommen ist die Frage, die ich viel interessanter finde.

Was ich allerdings nicht verstehen kann ist, dass es bei der U11 Aufregungen am Start wegen der Pedale gab. Das aktuelle Reglement sollte jedem Teilnehmer (und natürlich auch den Trainern und Vätern) bekannt sein und da steht schon länger das Klicki´s nicht erlaubt sind. Über Sinn und Unsinn dieser Regel möchte ich nicht diskutieren (das gab es schon an anderer Stelle)! Es geht mir nur um den Fakt, dass bei der U11 eigentlich keine Probleme hätten auftreten sollen.....

Edit:
Nachdem ich mir jetzt mal die Ergebnisse der U13 aus Münsingen angesehen habe, steht dort zur Disqualifikation die Begründung "Verstoß gegen 3.1.3". Das würde allerdings einen Übersetzungsverstoß (Kettenblatt größer 36) bedeuten, da es dort keinen Passus über Pedale in der U13 gibt. Sollte diese Regel 3.1.3 mit der Begründung der Unzulässigkeit der Pedale genommen worden sein, dann wären die Disqualifikationen hinfällig.
Allerdings denke ich eher, dass es um zu große KB ging und nicht um Pedale. 
Vielleicht könnte ja mal ein Betroffener berichten?
War das mit den Pedalen wirklich so, oder nur Höhrensagen?


----------



## T.w (22. April 2011)

...alle die disqualifiziert worden sind  haben sich nicht an die Sperrung des großen KB bzw. an die Zähnezahl gehalten . Schuld an dem ganzen sind aber nicht die U13-Fahrer sondern deren Eltern und Trainer - .....diese wurden auf das Reglement hingewiesen bzw. auf dessen Einhaltung und auch auf díe Kontrolle nach dem Rennen ...........aber von einigen Eltern und Trainern wurde ganz einfach gepokert  - ......vielleicht sollten sich da mal lieber die Eltern und Trainer Gedanken machen - ach ja , mein Sohn fuhr auch mit und zwar mit begrenztem Umwerfer - unsere Trainer wussten Bescheid -......
die Münsinger sollten sich lieber mal Gedanken über die Art der Startaufstellung machen....aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

